# USB Supprimer .Trash



## Renaud.san (6 Février 2008)

Bonsoir.

Je me suis acheté récemment une clef USB 2Go, et j'ai fait divers transfers entre mon PC et mon Mac, mais rapidement je me suis aperçu que ça faisait moins que 2Go. J'ai affiché les dossiers cachés sous Windows et j'ai vu qu'il y a trois dossiers cachés : .Trash (qui est *énorme*), .Spotlight-V100 et .fseventsd. Je n'ai eu aucun mal à les supprimer sous Windows, mais sous Mac je n'arrive pas à les mettre à la Corbeille. Vous auriez une solution pour moi ? 

Merci d'avance

Renaud


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Février 2008)

Bonsoir

Le dossier _.Trashes_ *est* la corbeille, et contient les éléments de la clé USB (provisoirement) effacés.

Le dossier _.Spotlight-V100_ contient les informations d'indexation du contenu de la clé USB pour Spotlight.


S'il n'y a qu'un seul utilisateur, il suffit de vider la corbeille (avec l'icône sur le Dock) pour se débarrasser du contenu du dossier _.Trashes_.

Pour vider le dossier _.Spotlight-V100_, il faut arrêter l'indexation Spotlight pour la clé USB et réinitialiser sa base d'indexation.


Quant à _.fseventsd_ , je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit... Mais il est tout-à-fait possible de l'effacer avec une commande _rm_ sous Terminal (attention aux fausses manip's, le mauvais usage de cette commande ne pardonne pas !).


----------



## Renaud.san (6 Février 2008)

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Février 2008)

Une petite recherche sur _.fseventsd_ m'indique qu'il s'agit d'un dossier contenant des enregistrements d'événements (_event logs_) liés à TimeMachine, et qui n'existe donc que sous Leopard. Comme je suis toujours sous Tiger, je ne connais pas encore...


----------



## william56 (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens de brancher mon DD externe sur mon Macbook pro, et je m'aperçois que tous mes dossiers ont été transformés en fichiers ".exe"
fichiers exécutables pour Windows, et donc impossible à ouvrir sous Mac.
j'ai créé et rempli mes dossiers depuis mon Mac. Je n'utilise pas Windows, mais j'ai prêté mon DD à quelqu'un, sous Windows. Il aurait alors contaminé les dossiers, qui se sont transformés en fichiers ".exe".
Ce sont de petits fichiers. Rien à voir avec la taille d'origine des dossiers. Alors que mon disque est utilisé à moitié.
En fait, le virus a caché mes dossiers, et créé des fichiers ".exe" du même nom.
J'ai pu retrouver mes dossiers intacts mais en transparence en utilisant une appli, Houdini 
Du coup jai supprimé les dossiers.exe mais impossible de supprimer Spotlight-V100 et Trashes
Et mes dossiers fonctionne mais reste en transparence 
Comment réhabiliter mes dossiers et supprimer Spotlight-V100 et Trashes ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (25 Novembre 2013)

Salut *william*.

Je n'ai aucune idée sur le 'pourquoi du comment' de la mésaventure que tu as rencontrée : transformation de tes dossiers en _.exe_ à la suite d'une manip tierce sous _Windows_, qui paraît plutôt un affichage de 'masques .exe' visibles concomittant d'un masquage de tes dossiers Mac.

Mais voici qui est sûr par contre : en utilisant le logiciel «Houdini», tu révèles des composants, normalement invisibles pour le Finder, qui n'ont pas être supprimés, parce qu'ils font partie du fonctionnement-système normal de OSX : il s'agit des répertoires _.Trashes_ (la corbeille de ton DDE), _.Spotlight-V100_ (indexation), _.fseventsd_ (logs) et d'un fichier d'instruction sur la disposition des objets sur le disque : _.DS_Store_.

Tu peux vider le contenu de ces répertoires (notamment la corbeille du DDE et les logs) s'ils te semblent occuper une place indue, mais il est normal que le volume de ton DDE accueille ces répertoires invisibles par défaut. Comme je suppose que tu ne vois ces composants invisibles que dans la GUI de «Houdini», et pas dans celle du Finder, ton seul réel problème est de récupérer l'affichage graphique pour le Finder des dossiers de ton DDE. Va à : _/Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance l'application : «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte, passe la commande :


```
sudo chflags -R nohidden /Volumes/[COLOR="Red"]le_nom_de_ton_DDE[/COLOR]
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (retour-chariot : presser la touche 'Entrée' = 'Retour' du clavier pour activer la commande). Comme c'est une commande _sudo_ (Super-Administrateur Système), une demande de _password_ s'affiche : tu tapes ton mot-de-passe admin (session admin requise) à l'aveugle, sans qu'aucun caractère ne se marque à la frappe, et derechef tu fais &#8617;&#65038;.

&#9758; coupe la poire en 2 pour te faciliter la saisie de la commande : d'abord fais un copier-coller de :


```
sudo chflags -R nohidden
```

dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» et *saute UN espace* en pressant une fois la barre d'espacement ; ensuite, fais un simple glisser-déposer du volume monté (= image-disque) de ton DDE dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» : le chemin à ton disque et le nom de ton disque s'inscrivent automatiquement.

Est-ce que par ce procédé tu récupères l'affichage graphique (et le contenu, faut-il l'espérer) de tes dossiers?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

william56 a dit:


> je m'aperçois que tous mes dossiers ont été transformés en fichiers ".exe"
> 
> &#8230;
> 
> j'ai prêté mon DD à quelqu'un, sous Windows. Il aurait alors contaminé les dossiers, qui se sont transformés en fichiers ".exe"



Moi, je pencherais plutôt pour l'hypothèse qu'il a cherché à s'y faire de la place en compactant le contenu de ton disque sous forme d'archives "auto-décompactables".

Reste à savoir quel outil il a pu utiliser pour faire ça, si c'est du "zip", tu peux les ouvrir avec l'utilitaire d'archive, d'autres formats pourrons s'ouvrir avec StuffIt, faut voir.

Par contre, s'il arrive à ce disque de se ballader entre Mac et PC, vérifie bien que son schéma de table de partition est bien "MBR", si c'est "GUID" (schéma par défaut des Mac "Intel") ou "APM" (schéma par défaut des Mac "PPC"), tu risques d'en perdre le contenu après quelques allé-retours, peu de versions de Windows supportent le GUID, et aucune l'APM.


----------

